# new year



## hellomonday (Dec 31, 2007)

does anyone have any fantastic new years resolutions?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2007)

not to drink till i get my bus. kinda scary, not sure if i can do it!


----------



## mr_ugly (Dec 31, 2007)

10,000miles


----------



## Labea (Dec 31, 2007)

i have quit smoking, for the time being..


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jan 1, 2008)

no more weed


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2008)

I heard this punk/folk song.
"Just cos' I drink, don't mean that I don't hate stupid drugs."
-Pat The Bunny

I realized that's exactly how I feel.
I want to stop everything.
Drinking, cigarettes.
And I want to leave Virginia and never go back.
Everyone here, all the memories.
08 may turn out to be a disaster.


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 1, 2008)

my new years resolution is to stop drinking so much darn coffee and smoking so many cigarettes.


----------



## loam (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm going to smoke more pot and drink more beer than last year !


----------



## macks (Jan 1, 2008)

1. learn to play the washbasin bass i built a few weeks ago wohoooo
2. write more songs
3. work on some zine projects with buds
4. smoke on special occasions only.. not habitually
5. not drink so much

but i guess the resolutions will keep coming through the year.. so thats a temporary list..


----------



## Labea (Jan 1, 2008)

loam said:


> i'm going to smoke more pot and drink more beer than last year !



ahahahahaha!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the song goes "Just cuz I drink doesn't mean I don't hate stupid drunks, and just cuz I'm singing this, doesn't mean that I'm not one." I intend to spend this year single, and dedicate myself to finishing at least one of my many projects.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 1, 2008)

Imbrium said:


> I think the song goes "Just cuz I drink doesn't mean I don't hate stupid drunks, and just cuz I'm singing this, doesn't mean that I'm not one." I intend to spend this year single, and dedicate myself to finishing at least one of my many projects.



Thanks. =)


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 1, 2008)

loam said:


> i'm going to smoke more pot and drink more beer than last year !


word


----------



## blackmatter (Jan 1, 2008)

new years resolutions? pish posh


----------



## rootsong (Jan 1, 2008)

to be more mindful of the truths i've found, that i forget daily, resurrecting & integrating them more fully into my day-to-day, moment-to-moment awareness. and to ride the highline & through the rockies, to see another 6 countries.


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 1, 2008)

> "Just cos' I drink, don't mean that I don't hate stupid drunks."
> -Pat The Bunny


i love wingnut dishwashers union a lot. 
i think my new years resolution is to finish everything i start. its going to be hard and it probably wont last long. but i can try right? im going to bike the the fucking pacific ocean. thats what im going to do.


----------



## finn (Jan 2, 2008)

Keeping in mind that most resolutions are meant to be broken, I resolve on finding more shallow graves with human remains, and then calling the police on them to remove them so that I can camp there.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 2, 2008)

I told myself that my zine would be done by the first, sort of a pre-new year resolution, but alas, it's still not done. Close, though.

I also said I would quit smoking. That didn't really work out.


----------



## Exile (Jan 3, 2008)

Id tell but its a secret. :shock:


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 5, 2008)

rideitlikeyoustoleit said:


> I told myself that my zine would be done by the first, sort of a pre-new year resolution, but alas, it's still not done. Close, though.
> 
> I also said I would quit smoking. That didn't really work out.




a friend and i set a goal for our zine to be done by the 1st of every month.
eventually i just stoped, gave him coppies of my work and just stoped.
then the zine with my shit pops up 2 months later?
after a year or so of bullshit.

and if you find the secret to quitting smoking without anything like "chantex" let me know cos damn....


----------



## Labea (Jan 5, 2008)

quitting smoking...

well the other night i drank way too much rum and smoked way too much and puked all over the place, and since then everytime i smoked i felt like puking, and its starting to go away, which means i need to stop. immediatly.

im going to have to go back to school sometime anyhow, and the smoking laws in alaska arnt slack. i wouldnt be able to go six hours without it, if i started up again... 

i dont have an addictive personality, so its easy to quit things. i just have an obsessive personality. those two can get confused at times...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 5, 2008)

Dillinger said:


> rideitlikeyoustoleit said:
> 
> 
> > I told myself that my zine would be done by the first, sort of a pre-new year resolution, but alas, it's still not done. Close, though.
> ...



I think the only reason it has really taken me this long is because I am making the covers by hand (the paper) and it's been cold and raining here so they aren't drying quickly.

I just got sick so I'm going to try to quit smoking. My throat hurts so bad I couldn't smoke if I wanted to.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been leaving some in the oven overnight with just the pilot on, and it's been drying them fairly quick, but I can only fit four at a time. I've been thinking about trying a hair dryer.


----------



## Labea (Jan 6, 2008)

as long as your vice isnt smoking crack, and is more like eating alot of chocolate cake, yes. go for it. haha

=p


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 6, 2008)

What is a heat gun?


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! I will definatly check it out. I like Michaels. It's like they're begging you to steal.


----------



## hellomonday (Jan 7, 2008)

michaels is shoplifter heaven!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jan 7, 2008)

I've literally walked into Michaels carrying an empty backpack. Filled it with the finest of spray paints, proceeded to walkout without even buying an item. Store manager was standing next to the door on my trip in and out, "Have a nice day". You can take anything, I'm pretty sure you could walk up and take cash out of the register right in front of Grandma.


----------

